# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  نكت رخمه اوىىىىىىىىى؟؟؟؟

## eslamko_86

مرة 3 أطفال راحوا محل لعب واحد بيقول للراجل: عمو عمو عايز بلونة. الراجل جاب السلم وطلع جاب له بلونة ونزل فسأل التاني: وانت عايز ايه؟ .قال له بلونة .. قال له ماقلتش ليه وانا فوق!! المهم طلع جابهاله وهو فوق سأل الولد التالت: وانت كمان عايز بلونة؟؟؟ قال له لأ... فنزل الراجل وقال له : امال عايز ايه؟. قاله عايز بلونتين  ::  



واحد بخيل دخل على ولاده وقعد يزعق بصوت عالى علشان مشغلين المروحه على 3 وهما 2 بس



مرة في 3 بخلاء راحو لي تبرع لجمعية خيرية فالاول قال انا حطلع مبلغ و ارميه علي الحيطة و اللي يلزء حتبرع بيه اللي يوقع اخدو انا و التاني قال انا المبلغ اللي احدفو في السما و يلزق حتبرع بيه اللي ينزل حخدو انا و التالت قال انا حرسم خرم و ارمي الفلوس اللي يوقع جوة حتبرع بيه

----------


## lost

واحد مسطول راجع البيت كل مايحاول يفتح الباب يترنح ، ويترنح ابنه بص له من الشباك وقال له بابا أحدف لك المفتاح أبوه قاله المفتاح معايا ياواد احدف خرم الباب

----------


## lost

*مره اتنين مساطيل مشين فلقوا واحد مرمى على الارض فالمسطول الاول بيقول للمسطول التانى مش ده طارق قال له اه قاله مش ده بيته قاله اه قاله طب بينا نطلعه قاله ماشى فالاول بيقول للتانى مش دى شقته قاله اه قاله مش دى أوضته قاله اه قاله طيب ارمى وبعدين نزلوا تانى فلقوه برده مرمى فالاول قال للتانى مش ده طارق قاله اه قاله مش احنا طلعنا قاله اه قاله طب بينا نطلعه قال له بينا فسالوا البواب مش ده طارق قال لهم اه فخدوه معاهم البواب فقالوا مش دى شقته قالهم اه مش دى أوضته قال لهم لا دى البالكونه .*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

ان الهدف من الطرفة أو النكتة رسم الابتسامة على الشفاه ، وبما أننا بعد تناول الاكل ، رأينا أن نسكب هذه الجرعة الكبيرة من النكات ، تعرفوا ليش ؟؟ أنا أحكي لكم ليش .. لأنكم أكلتم اللحمة حتى وصلت للزور وشربتوا كوكاكولا أو بيبسي حتى تهضموا اللي أكلتوه .. لكنه ما انهضم .. طيب حتى نحافظ على صحتكم حبينا نبسطكم وتضحكوا كثير .. وهيك الأكل يمشي في المصارين بسهولة .. هههههه


*فى غبى كان يجرى ساله صاحبه ليش عم تجرى قاله تعبت من المشي*




*****




*مرة في نملة مطلعة ايديها ورجلها من الشباك ليش ؟ عم بتنشف المانكير * 




*****




*مرة واحد احول حس بالبرد وهو نايم فقام غطي اخوه*




*****




*واحد عصبي وجعه سنه راح لعند الدكتور قلة اخلع كل سناني وخليه هذا زي الكلب لحاله*




*****




*فيه واحد شاف غبي يلعب بقنبلة يدوية فقال له  أنتبه لا تنفجر في يدك فقال الغبي  ....ما عليك عندي غيرها*




*****




*مرة واحد حب يمشى بس يمشى ماحبوش هههههههههههههه* 




*****




*في مره واحدة قالت لزوجها بدي ستلايت قالها في عيد ميلادك لما اجى عيد ميلادها راح  باع التلفزيون وجاب ستلايت* 




*****




*في مرة واحد كانت كل خلفته بنات خلف تسع بنات ، العاشر اجا ولد سماه بدري* 




*****




*واحد سأل أمه : صحيح أنا خلقت من بيضة، سألته أمه ليش يا حبيبي؟  قالها : كل ما أروح عند صاحبي بيقولي أبوه كيف حالك يا كتكوت*




*****




*في واحد ربح في الياناصيب ثلاثة مليون $ ، خافت مرته تقله ليروح فيها وتصيبه سكته... راحت لدكتور فقالها هاتيه ثم جابته فسأله الدكتور افرض مثلا افرض يعني انك اربحت ثلاثة مليون قاله بعطيك نصهم اجت لدكتور سكته ههههههههه هاااي*




*****




*احكيلكو نكته بالمقلوووووووب اضحك بالأول*




*****




*فيه 10 تعلموا يربطون كرافته.. تسعه ماتوا وواحد بالانعاش*




*****




*محشش وقع عن الدرج أجالو واحد قلو جات سليمة رد عليه خليها تيجي بكرة* 




*****




*مرة تنين ماشين على دوار لحقهم كلب ضلو يلفو حولين الدوار في واحد منهم قعد في الدوار تعب الا صاحبو بحكيلو دير بالك اجك الكلب الا هو بحكيلو لا اتخاف انا سابقو بلفتين ههههه*




*****




*مرة واحد بخيل دخل الحمام ما خرجش ..... ليششششش : لانه مكتوب على باب الحمام ادفع*




*****




*في ذبانه بتقول وذذذذذذ ليش ؟ مكسور سنها*




*****




*قرد سئل امه ماما ليش احنا بشعين حكتلو احمد ربك انك ما شفت الي بيقرأ النكته كه كه كهههك*




*****




*واحد مشغول تزوج وحده مشغوله جابو ولد مش فاظيلهم كهكهكهكه*




*****




*مرة واحد طويل اتزوج وحدة طويلة خلفوا ولد الى الان بسحبو فية*




*****




*واحد راح يتزوج من عمان قالولو بعشرين الف قال على شو؟؟؟؟  في  بخمسة الاف وحامل*




*****




*مرة واحد احول دخل الجيش دخلوة فى القصف العشوائى ههههههههههههه*




*****




*مره في سيارة كبيرة واقفه على راس الجبل ليشششششش؟؟  صاحبها ساكن هوناك .هههههههههههه*




*****




*واحد رفيع عمل رجيم اختفى*




*****




*فى واحد دخل المطعم وطلب واحد مشروب و واحد شاورمه و واحد يدفع الحساب*




*****




*ليش الصعيدي يبني داره مدورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ عشان مراته عندما تزعل ما تتخبا في زاوية*




*****




*مرة واحد سأل وحدة ست ختيارة تاكلي بوظة وألا اجيبلك عريس؟ قالتلو يا خيي ماانت شايفني ما أليش سنان.. كخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*




*****




*واحد حكوا له عن الزواج المبكر سألهم يعني أي ساعة*




*****




*مرة في حمار جلس بنص الشارع وما بدو يزيح ولا يبعد الكل بيترجاة وما بدو اجا شب قلهم انا ببعدو راح وشوش لحمار فقام لحمار من الشارع فاستغربو الجميع فقالو له كيف عملت معه قلهم قلتلو قوم وانا بجلس محلك ههههههههههههههههه*




*****




*مره كانت قطة ماشية على سور وبعدين وقعت ليش .....عشان خلص السور * 




*****




*في واحد رمى مرته من الطابق العاشر , ماتت صار يقول شو هاد والله ما بتتحمل مزح*

----------


## سمسمة

ههههههههههه

تسلم ايديكم انتوا التلاتة ::

----------


## أحمد المليجي

واحد تزوج صينية..حطها في الفرن !! 
مره واحد بخيل حلم ان فلوسه تنسرق بطل ينام 
مره صعيدي وقع بالبحر ما غرقش ليش؟؟؟ لانه لوح 
في واحد بيسموه منشف ريق البنات ليهه؟؟؟؟ من كتر ما بيتفوا علي وشههه 
مرة واحد قاعد بيذاكر لابنة فسالة سؤال الولد معرفش يجاوب ابوه قال له لما كان نابليون في سنك كان بيطلع الاول علي الفصل رد الولد و لما كان نابليون في سنك كان امبراطور فرنسا 
في سوداني دخل سوق الفحم ضاع 
اشترى بخيل ثلاثة برتقالات .. قطع الأولى فوجدها متعفنة فرماها .. وقطع الثانية فوجدها أيضاً متعفنة فرماها ... فأطفأ النور وقطع الثالثة و أكلها 

منقول

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> صعيدي وقع بالبحر ما غرقش ليش؟؟؟ لانه لوح 
> 
> منقول


إتشاهد على لوحك   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> إتشاهد على لوحك


 :: استاذي العزيز احمد ناصر  عندي انا الشاي دي    
 ::   انا اول مرة اشوف النكتة دي هههههههه

 ::  مش عاوزين نعمل زي دول

مع تحياتي و احترامي وشكرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> استاذي العزيز احمد ناصر  عندي انا الشاي دي    
>   انا اول مرة اشوف النكتة دي هههههههه
> 
>  مش عاوزين نعمل زي دول
> 
> مع تحياتي و احترامي وشكرا


ماشى يا أبوحميد
حبايب
 ::   ::

----------


## ماما زوزو

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايديكم كلكم
اضحك الله سنكم*

----------


## eslamko_86

شكرا يا ماما زوزو .........

----------


## lulaaz

> في واحد بيسموه منشف ريق البنات ليهه؟؟؟؟ من كتر ما بيتفوا علي وشههه



حلوووة

----------

